

Sky Behavioral Database Alpha Preview - benbjohnson
http://blog.skylandlabs.com/sky-v0.1.0-alpha-preview/

======
alexatkeplar
Congratulations on shipping the alpha Ben!

At SnowPlow we're hugely excited about using Sky/Qip to do agile analyses on
big volumes of web clickstream data generated by SnowPlow
(<https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow>).

One thing I didn't see in the blog post was: what is the recommended way of
loading data (e.g. csv or JSON flatfiles) into Sky? So we can get started with
our prototyping :-)

~~~
benbjohnson
There's no automated loader yet. I'll be building out some external libraries
(Ruby, Python, etc). What language are you guys writing in? It looks like Java
& Scala from the repo.

~~~
alexatkeplar
We do a lot in Java and Scala, but we do most of our ETL in Ruby too. So
basically Ruby would be fine - and we can potentially help with the Java port
in due course if that would be helpful!

